# 2014-2015 Marriott Rewards Year-End Changeover, Status and Rollover Nights



## SueDonJ (Dec 1, 2014)

This is being posted a little bit earlier this year because there have been a few glitches in Marriott Rewards MRP and Elite Nights postings during the last couple of months, and it's probably a good idea to make sure that any you might be suffering are resolved before the end of the year.  (Check out this TUG thread for details.)

According to this marriott.com page the Rollover Nights promotion is continuing through at least 2016:  Elite Rollover Nights

MR Status is based on the number of Elite Nights earned.  Whatever status level you've earned as of 12/31/14 will remain in effect until Feb '16, unless you attain a higher level in the interim:
_Silver = 10 Nights
Gold = 50 Nights
Platinum = 75 Nights_

All Nights earned during 2014 and accumulated above the status requirements will roll over from 2014 into 2015.  The equation to figure out how many should be posted to your account when the changeover is done, based on info in the "2014 Nights Detail" box in your account, is:
_"2014 Total" Nights Earned this Year
<less> "2013 rollover" Nights (from 2013 to 2014)
<less> Number of Nights required for Status held as of 12/31/14 (10 Silver, 50 Gold, 75 Plat)
<equals> Rollover Nights for 2014 into 2015_

*Marriott might grant status based on something other than actual Elite Nights earned; e.g. a Silver with 45 Nights might be granted Gold, or, a Platinum who hasn't reached 75 Nights might have that Platinum extended.  Sometimes there's no rhyme or reason to it.  If you're one of the "lucky" ones remember that it could be a double-edge sword because your Rollover Nights will be counted based on the status that's extended and not what's actually earned.  For example, if you've accumulated 45 Nights then your status should officially be Silver with 35 Rollover Nights, but if Marriott grants you Gold then no Nights will roll over (because 45 is less than the 50 Gold requirement.)

*Year-end changeover and Rollover Nights accounting will take place during January but each may not take place on the same day - watch your accounts and feel free to give the rest of us a heads-up here if/when you're seeing changes.


----------



## GreenTea (Dec 1, 2014)

I know I have been shorted a lot of nights from credit card spending, but when I contacted them they say it's all fine; they post on some different cycle.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 1, 2014)

GreenTea said:


> I know I have been shorted a lot of nights from credit card spending, but when I contacted them they say it's all fine; they post on some different cycle.



The Elite Nights for VISA spending aren't posted as each $3,000 is accrued.  They're supposed to post each month within a few days of the once-a-month update of your Chase VISA billing. So the spending Nights should always be current through the last monthly update, not the total spend to date.  (Accruals for stays are different, the Elite Nights for those should post concurrent with the MRP postings which usually happen within a few days of check-out.)

If the Elite Nights for your VISA spends are not current at this point through the November monthly update then you should make use of the "communitymanager" contact at the Insiders forum; details are in Post #8 in the TUG thread that I linked in my first post here.


----------



## frankhi (Dec 2, 2014)

I thought roll over nts, were a function of your current status; i.e. if you are gold and accumulate 40 nts, then none roll over. You seem to be saying 30 nts would roll over. I hope you're right...


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 2, 2014)

frankhi said:


> I thought roll over nts, were a function of your current status; i.e. if you are gold and accumulate 40 nts, then none roll over. You seem to be saying 30 nts would roll over. I hope you're right...



That is correct. It is based on your current status. Not just what you would qualify to. So if you are gold and only get 40 nights, 0 roll over. Just because you will end up silver in 2015, it doesn't mean that 30 roll over (40-10).


----------



## GreenTea (Dec 3, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> That is correct. It is based on your current status. Not just what you would qualify to. So if you are gold and only get 40 nights, 0 roll over. Just because you will end up silver in 2015, it doesn't mean that 30 roll over (40-10).



  Oh no!


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 3, 2014)

frankhi said:


> I thought roll over nts, were a function of your current status; i.e. if you are gold and accumulate 40 nts, then none roll over. You seem to be saying 30 nts would roll over. I hope you're right...



No, I'm trying to say the same thing you are.  I edited the equation but if you point out something different that's confusing, I'll try to re-word it so that it's more easily understood.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Dec 3, 2014)

No matter how many MD's, PhD's, engineering degrees etc you have (I don't have any).....figuring out how rollover nights from last year impact you this year will make your head spin. 

I just go by.... "Rollover nights don't rollover". Fortunately, they are separate now when viewing elite night totals.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 3, 2014)

One of the nice things about being lifetime Platinum is that you don't have to worry about any of this any longer.


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 3, 2014)

Agreed.  I got mine this summer.  



BocaBoy said:


> One of the nice things about being lifetime Platinum is that you don't have to worry about any of this any longer.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 3, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> One of the nice things about being lifetime Platinum is that you don't have to worry about any of this any longer.



This will never be the case for us. So always working the roll over nights.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Dec 3, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> One of the nice things about being lifetime Platinum is that you don't have to worry about any of this any longer.



YES! Same.


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Dec 3, 2014)

Aloha
We made Lifetime Plat early 2014 also. Great not looking for the last one or two nights at year end! There were a few end of the year nights at the local Towne Suites over the years.


----------



## bazzap (Dec 3, 2014)

Lifetime Platinum still some years away unfortunately.
Next year though, I will go from Lifetime Silver to Lifetime Gold which gives me most of the real benefits I am seeking.
So I too will be less concerned about chasing the Platinum renewal each year in future.


----------



## Wally3433 (Dec 4, 2014)

We are not quite at Lifetime Platinum, but I no longer have to worry about it.  We just secured Platinum for next year, and now, pretty much with the credit card bonus nights alone we will make it to Lifetime Platinum next year.

Interesting thing for us though, we are going to pass both the night and point thresholds at nearly the same time.  I noticed that alot of members here are lopsided one way or the other.


----------



## Toppermom (Dec 4, 2014)

*Congratulations on Lifetime Status and a consideration*

First of all, I want to congratulate everyone that has achieved Lifetime Status and hope you enjoy it's benefits.  I want to offer a suggestion for consideration for you once you have achieved that milestone.  If your SPOUSE does not also have that status, it will be lost in the event that something happens to you.  Especially those of you that have achieved Lifetime Platinum, I would suggest you start working on status for your spouse so that you both have that benefit in the event of a tragic loss.  We would be at Lifetime Gold but since the account was in my husband's name, the elite status is not available to me even though all of our nights were earned with our joint travel.  I am now starting over.  There is nothing I can do for my situation, but especially for those of you that are young and healthy, it is something to consider.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Dec 4, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> This will never be the case for us. So always working the roll over nights.



Me too. I will eventually hit the nights but I will probably never have enough MRP's.


----------



## Wally3433 (Dec 6, 2014)

Toppermom said:


> First of all, I want to congratulate everyone that has achieved Lifetime Status and hope you enjoy it's benefits.  I want to offer a suggestion for consideration for you once you have achieved that milestone.  If your SPOUSE does not also have that status, it will be lost in the event that something happens to you.  Especially those of you that have achieved Lifetime Platinum, I would suggest you start working on status for your spouse so that you both have that benefit in the event of a tragic loss.  We would be at Lifetime Gold but since the account was in my husband's name, the elite status is not available to me even though all of our nights were earned with our joint travel.  I am now starting over.  There is nothing I can do for my situation, but especially for those of you that are young and healthy, it is something to consider.



Does anyone agree with this and if so are you implementing this strategy?  Sounds like a good idea, but what if Marriott comes up with another more premium status level - that requires 1500 nights and 4 million points or something?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 6, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> Does anyone agree with this and if so are you implementing this strategy?  Sounds like a good idea, but what if Marriott comes up with another more premium status level - that requires 1500 nights and 4 million points or something?



The only problem with it is that you won't be getting any of the benefits of the platinum or gold status that you earned. No extra 25-50%, no arrival gift, no potential upgrades.


----------



## Toppermom (Dec 6, 2014)

With all due respect, the only difference is the "automatic" benefits.  It would seem to me that everyone that has achieved the lifetime status has been gold or platinum every year due to their travel patterns over time.  One could always use TS property stays to get elite nights and use the spouse's lifetime status for hotel stays if necessary.  

If we all had crystal balls, we would be able to strategize more accurately for the future…

Nyla


----------



## curbysplace (Dec 7, 2014)

SueDonJ;

According to this marriott.com page the Rollover Nights promotion is continuing through at least 2016:  [URL="https://www.marriott.com/marriott/eliterollover.mi" said:
			
		

> Elite Rollover Nights[/URL]



Following the OP's link, what it says today is "Rollover is now permanent".


----------



## pafort (Dec 7, 2014)

bazzap said:


> Lifetime Platinum still some years away unfortunately. Next year though, I will go from Lifetime Silver to Lifetime Gold which gives me most of the real benefits I am seeking.
> So I too will be less concerned about chasing the Platinum renewal each year in future.



Hi, sorry for my english (traslate to google).
may be OT, but overall is a speech that I want to explain here.

The benefits of silver are virtually nonexistent. The benefits of gold are so small that when I was gold, I have not even evaluated. Starwood program (of which are gold lifetime), has virtually the benefits equivalent to the benefits of a marriott platinum.
I do not agree with the fact that Marriott has lowered the requirements for lifetime. Now, it is really affordable for everyone and when something loses exclusivity becomes minimal benefit.
One other thing that, in Europe, really makes me furious is that Marriott continues to acquire brands, but in which they are not entitled to the benefits for platinum. For example AC Hotels offers nothing even if you're platinum: no breakfast, no platinum gift (unless you want to consider a gift platinum saucer with 5/6 slices of cheese poor), room upgrades nonexistent (no suites) , Lounge even thinking about it.
Renaissance: Some are and some are not!
I was platinum in the last three years, and I took advantage of the real benefits only in the 10/20% of the structures.

Another thing that makes me furious, is the request for an integration in cash, on the categories 9. What Every year increases the categories and hotels go from one level to another, "strangely" ever upward, has severely depleted the value of the points.
I think it's a good thing if all Marriott members (especially those of us who hold MVCI) asking a contract in which the points of trading for points were to maintain the same vaolre on certain categories of hotels.
The hotels that are now category 9, in 2006 were all category 7 pts 35,000 / night).
With 150,000 MRP could stay 7 nights (eg Paris Champs Élysées), because there was a system to scale. Today in a category 9 (always Paris Champs Élysées) for 7 nights ask me 270,000 pts.
If I exchange with trading points for both my week Pais Ile de France (100,000 MRP) and Marbella Beach club (90,000 MRP), before I could do eight nights, and I were advancing MRP 5000, today I make just five, and I advance 10.0000 MRP).
We are talking about the same situations: same weeks MVCI exchanged for points to spend in the same hotels.
What I mean is that Marriott lowers lifetime, but in fact increases the MF's and reduces the value of the points.
And this thing is not ethically and morally correct.
I'd be curious to imagine a strike TOTAL in the payment of the MF's for a year, as a form of pressure to convince Marriottt to rethink certain corporate decisions

Paolo


----------



## bazzap (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi Paolo
I follow some of what you say, especially on Marriott Rewards points devaluation.
I agree Silver Elite benefits are very limited (fortunately, being Lifetime Silver currently is just about meaningless for me, as I have earned Platinum Elite status for many years now.
I do believe Gold Elite status is worthwhile though as for me it offers most of the important benefits common with Platinum Elite status, so I will welcome Lifetime Gold status.
I would be surprised if most people believed that requirements for Lifetime are now affordable for everyone, it is taking me many, many years to achieve anyway.
As for new Marriott brands, yes It might be great to have the benefits at for example the AC hotels, but I doubt it would be practical.
We started using them last year and find them to be a very convenient, good value option in Spain.
As they are typically smaller and cheaper than mainstream Marriott's it is difficult to see how they could have the space or budget for Exec Lounges or even offer free breakfasts at their price point.
We have had room upgrades and stocked minibars though.


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 9, 2014)

It used to be, not that long ago, that Marriott timeshare stays didn't count as stays.  When Marriott changed that it put higher elite level benefits within reach.  

Brian


----------



## dualrated2 (Dec 10, 2014)

pwrshift said:


> It used to be, not that long ago, that Marriott timeshare stays didn't count as stays.  When Marriott changed that it put higher elite level benefits within reach.
> 
> Brian



Actually, it's been six years. June 30, 2008 is when they started to count timeshare stays. Seems like yesterday.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 24, 2014)

At this point all of the Dec '14 accounting related to Elite Nights should be done in our Marriott Rewards accounts.  Sign in to your account and click on, "MY ACCOUNT" then "Account Overview" then "2014 Nights Detail."

*Can't stress enough - it's a good idea to take a screenshot or a printout because when the changeover happens you'll have nothing to reference if you suspect an error.*

Your current status is what's referenced on the line that reads, _"[_] nights needed to renew [_____] level."_  If that number is zero then your current status will remain in effect through Feb '16*.  If the number is something other than zero and you don't earn that number of Nights by 12/31/14, then you'll be dropped to the next level down; for example, "6 nights needed to renew Platinum level" should result in you being dropped to Gold as of the changeover with that Gold in effect through Feb '16*.  (*Unless, of course, a higher status is attained in the interim.) 

Here again is the info/equation from Post #1:

MR Status is based on the number of Elite Nights earned. Whatever status level you've earned as of 12/31/14 will remain in effect until Feb '16, unless you attain a higher level in the interim:
*Silver = 10 Nights
Gold = 50 Nights
Platinum = 75 Nights*

All Nights earned during 2014 and accumulated above the status requirements will roll over from 2014 into 2015. The equation to figure out how many should be posted to your account when the changeover is done, based on info in the "2014 Nights Detail" box in your account, is:
*"2014 Total" Nights Earned this Year
<less> "2013 rollover" Nights (from 2013 to 2014)
<less> Number of Nights required for Status held as of 12/31/14 (10 Silver, 50 Gold, 75 Plat)
<equals> Rollover Nights for 2014 into 2015*

There will be exceptions, always are!, because of soft-landings, "gifted" status, "Taste Of ___" challenges, and other various things Marriott does (which appear to be efforts to reduce the amount of Rollover Nights in the system.)  Feel free to ask if you're confused or to share if you're learning something new.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Dec 24, 2014)

At 42 nights per year (if I book M consistently), I will reach lifetime elite in 20 years. Hope I will still be around to enjoy that status. Does locking off increase those nights? Curious.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 24, 2014)

SkyBlueWaters said:


> At 42 nights per year (if I book M consistently), I will reach lifetime elite in 20 years. Hope I will still be around to enjoy that status. Does locking off increase those nights? Curious.



If you use the lock-off as one unit for each of two separate weeks, you'll get credit for 14 Elite Nights.  If you use the lock-off as two separate units during the same week, you should only get credit for 7 Elite Nights because the duplicate nights for concurrent stays are not supposed to be counted (exceptions happen but rarely, and asking for an exception won't work.)


----------



## sparty (Dec 24, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> At this point all of the Dec '14 accounting related to Elite Nights should be done in our Marriott Rewards accounts.  Sign in to your account and click on, "MY ACCOUNT" then "Account Overview" then "2014 Nights Detail."
> 
> *Can't stress enough - it's a good idea to take a screenshot or a printout because when the changeover happens you'll have nothing to reference if you suspect an error.*
> 
> ...



I am not sure part of  this is correct.  The part I am not sure on is "If the number is something other than zero..goes down to next level"  If this came directly from Marriott - then the logic is true.  If it's by interpretation then I don't think it's correct.  Just change next level to something more specific like "the level for which that specific number of nights discretely qualifies for"


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 24, 2014)

sparty said:


> I am not sure part of  this is correct.  The part I am not sure on is "If the number is something other than zero..goes down to next level"  If this came directly from Marriott - then the logic is true.  If it's by interpretation then I don't think it's correct.  Just change next level to something more specific like "the level for which that specific number of nights discretely qualifies for"



Marriott usually does what they call a soft landing. Meaning if you were platinum, but didn't get enough nights to reach gold, they will only drop you to gold instead of taking you all the way down to silver. I don't think it is official in the T&C, but it has been their policy.


----------



## sparty (Dec 24, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Marriott usually does what they call a soft landing. Meaning if you were platinum, but didn't get enough nights to reach gold, they will only drop you to gold instead of taking you all the way down to platinum. I don't think it is official in the T&C, but it has been their policy.



Typo there but I get your point.  This is why I wanted to be careful and say I am not sure unless it comes from Marriott.  Marriott is very strict in not communicating the non-disclosed rules that fall outside of the T&C's.

I think this may cross to the other thread   Sometimes the "soft" undocumented  rules can cause issues..


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 24, 2014)

sparty said:


> Typo there but I get your point.  This is why I wanted to be careful and say I am not sure unless it comes from Marriott.  Marriott is very strict in not communicating the non-disclosed rules that fall outside of the T&C's.
> 
> I think this may cross to the other thread   Sometimes the "soft" undocumented  rules can cause issues..



Reading flyertalk and TUG over the years, I don't think there's ever been an instance reported of someone being dropped more than one level when the number of Elite Nights required to keep the current status or the next level down hasn't been attained.

Of course you're right, it's usually not a good idea to assume that Marriott will continue to do something that they've done in the past if the something isn't supported by the T&C's.  But there are a very few things which we can consider program standards and "soft landings" appear to fit that bill.

When writing these posts I try to limit the info to the known basics as much as possible because adding in every nuance makes the posts too cluttered and IMO defeats their purpose.  With this one something, if/when Marriott changes what they've been doing for years we'll recognize the change as soon as it happens and will deal with it then.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 24, 2014)

sparty said:


> Typo there but I get your point.  This is why I wanted to be careful and say I am not sure unless it comes from Marriott.  Marriott is very strict in not communicating the non-disclosed rules that fall outside of the T&C's.
> 
> I think this may cross to the other thread   Sometimes the "soft" undocumented  rules can cause issues..



Thanks for pointing that out. More than a typo, but I fixed it.


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 24, 2014)

2014 Nights Detail

5 nights needed to renew Platinum level
Nights stayed47
Bonus nights23
Promotional:1
Rewards Credit Card:22
Rewarding Events:0
2013 rollover:0
2014 Total70
Gold Lifetime Status
Nights539
Points2,729,957


So based on this I will not be Platinum next year...but I will get 20 rollover nights?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 24, 2014)

GrayFal said:


> 2014 Nights Detail
> 
> 5 nights needed to renew Platinum level
> Nights stayed47
> ...



No. Since you are currently Platinum, you only roll over nights above and beyond 75. Since you are only at 70, there are no nights to roll over. Your rollover status is based on your status as of 12/31/2014, which this year for you is Platinum. Chances are though that they will likely keep you as Platinum anyway even though you didn't reach 75. I say this because in the past when you are currently at a level and get close to renewing it, they don't downgrade you. If you were only gold with 70 nights, they likely wouldn't upgrade you to Platinum though. This year may be different, so YMMV.


----------



## EZ-ED (Dec 25, 2014)

For some reason Marriott would not credit me a one night stay at the Copenhagen Marriott prior to a cruise because I had paid for it through the cruise line but did credit me 7 nights for just completed getaway at the Canyon Villas I paid for via II so for 2014 I hit 50 nights on the nose and remain Gold but lose my 1 night that I did not get credit for that I thought was going to be my rollover number of 1 for next year.


----------



## MALC9990 (Dec 26, 2014)

EZ-ED said:


> For some reason Marriott would not credit me a one night stay at the Copenhagen Marriott prior to a cruise because I had paid for it through the cruise line but did credit me 7 nights for just completed getaway at the Canyon Villas I paid for via II so for 2014 I hit 50 nights on the nose and remain Gold but lose my 1 night that I did not get credit for that I thought was going to be my rollover number of 1 for next year.



The fact that an exchange via II into an MVCI resort or even a Getaway purchased from II at an MVCI resort should count for nights credit but a stay at a Marriott Hotel booked by the cruise line does not seems unfair but that is what it is.

Last time I used MVCIAP points to stay at a Marriott hotel Marriott Rewards initially refused to award the nights credit but after I complained to MVCI that I would never use their hotel programme again, they got the nights credited.


----------



## gblotter (Jan 5, 2015)

Pardon for resurrecting this old thread.

I was Platinum Elite status in 2014. With just 62 nights, Marriott renewed me for Platinum Elite status again in 2015. Wahoo!

I do spend quite a bit on my Marriott Rewards Signature VISA, but not sure if that matters to them or not.

We have found that there really are no significant Platinum Elite perks when staying at Marriott timeshare properties (even as a paying hotel guest).

However, when staying at Marriott hotel properties we have been upgraded to amazing rooms (even a spectacular 2-bedroom suite) and given late check-out and early check-in (as early as 8am) thanks to Platinum Elite status.

It never hurts to politely ask for what you want - frequently it gets the desired results. We are true believers.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 5, 2015)

Hum....they renewed my Gold a couple months ago for 2015 without hitting the threshold they set.   I just logged in and saw this:

2015 Nights Detail
12 nights needed to renew Gold elite level
37 nights needed to achieve Platinum level
Nights stayed20
Bonus nights18
Promotional:1
Rewards Credit Card:17
Rewarding Events:0
2014 rollover:0
2015 total38

I'm a bit baffled on how we are only 5 days into the year and I have 38 nights already with 20 nights stayed and 18 bonus nights.  I have no clue where these numbers came from.


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 5, 2015)

mdurette said:


> I'm a bit baffled on how we are only 5 days into the year and I have 38 nights already with 20 nights stayed and 18 bonus nights.  I have no clue where these numbers came from.



Its because they rolled forward the year headers, but the data listed is still your 2014 usage.  It does make it confusing between now and when they actually roll the data forward.  Basically, where you see 2015 for a header, the data showing is for 2014.  Where you see 2014, that is your 2013 rollover.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 5, 2015)

Note I've moved Posts #38, 39 and 40 to this thread (from the 2013-2014 Changeover thread.)

Also, as Fasttr says, the changeover doesn't happen all at once and it's not done immediately after 12/31.  As we're seeing it'll all be quite confusing until they've managed to update everything that needs updating, which should happen sometime in the next couple of weeks.  In the meantime, thanks for posting here about whatever changes you are seeing.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Jan 6, 2015)

2015 Nights Detail

0 nights needed to renew Gold Elite level
17 nights needed to achieve Platinum level
Nights stayed21
Bonus nights37
Promotional:0
Rewards Credit Card:16
Rewarding Events:0
2014 rollover:21
2015 Total58
Lifetime Status
Nights132
Points117,393

By the end of the year, I will be platinum with 21 days lined up so far. Never thought I'd reach this level with any points program. Looking forward to joining the United Premier Plus (?) joint Marriott program. Is that something to look forward to?


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 6, 2015)

SkyBlueWaters said:


> 2015 Nights Detail
> 
> 0 nights needed to renew Gold Elite level
> 17 nights needed to achieve Platinum level
> ...



I hate to burst your bubble, but I think you will have 0 rollover nights.

Where it says 2014 rollover....that is actually 2013 rollover into 2014 (they just changed the title but not the data so far).  Same with where it says 58 nights for 2015....that is actually your total for 2014.

I think your calc will go something like this.

Total 2014 Nights 58
Less 2013 rollover (21)
Less needed for Gold (50)
Rollover to 2015     0


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Jan 6, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> I hate to burst your bubble, but I think you will have 0 rollover nights.
> 
> Where it says 2014 rollover....that is actually 2013 rollover into 2014 (they just changed the title but not the data so far).  Same with where it says 58 nights for 2015....that is actually your total for 2014.
> 
> ...



I was just upgraded sometime in November, the date of my anniversary with the credit card. Is it safe to say that these tiers are assigned based on the anniversary date. I was randomly assigned to this tier. I think they just want to keep me going for the carrot, so to speak. And yes, I'm going for it.


----------



## alchook (Jan 6, 2015)

SkyBlueWaters said:


> Looking forward to joining the United Premier Plus (?) joint Marriott program. Is that something to look forward to?



Depends how important a free checked bag is to you. That's the main benefit.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jan 6, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> I hate to burst your bubble, but I think you will have 0 rollover nights.
> 
> Where it says 2014 rollover....that is actually 2013 rollover into 2014 (they just changed the title but not the data so far).  Same with where it says 58 nights for 2015....that is actually your total for 2014.
> 
> ...



FASTR is right - my account shows stuff for 2015 that I know is for 2014. Like it is currently the 6th day of January and my account for 2015 says I have 106 nights - of which 65 are nights stayed plus 10 bonus nights from the UK Credit card and 31 2014 rollover from 2013- NOT POSSIBLE for 2015 already ! You need to wait for at least 3 more weeks before you MR account will accurately show your 2015 status.

Mine will look like this:
Total 2014 Nights 106
Nights stayed 65
Credit Card 10
Rollover 31
So my startup calculation for 2015 will be
106 nights from 2014
less rollover (31)
Less needed for Platinum (75)
Rollover to 2015 0 (ZERO)

So I will start 2015 as aPlatinum (again) and with zero rollover nights.

The good news for me is I only need 57 more nights to achieve Lifetime Plat status.:whoopie: How did I do that in only 10 years


----------



## bazzap (Jan 6, 2015)

Interestingly, like Malcolm, when I sign in to the Marriott website my account shows stuff for 2015 that I know is for 2014.
However, when I sign in to the Marriott International for iPad app my nights have been zeroised and my account now shows
You have stayed 0 nights this year
So I get a different result depending on where I check!


----------



## MALC9990 (Jan 6, 2015)

bazzap said:


> Interestingly, like Malcolm, when I sign in to the Marriott website my account shows stuff for 2015 that I know is for 2014.
> However, when I sign in to the Marriott International for iPad app my nights have been zeroised and my account now shows
> You have stayed 0 nights this year
> So I get a different result depending on where I check!



Ah - the dreaded APP - lets just say this month is a bit confusing.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 6, 2015)

SkyBlueWaters said:


> I was just upgraded sometime in November, the date of my anniversary with the credit card. Is it safe to say that these tiers are assigned based on the anniversary date. I was randomly assigned to this tier. I think they just want to keep me going for the carrot, so to speak. And yes, I'm going for it.



I think you were upgraded on your CC anniversary date is because the 15 nights that come with your CC happen on its anniversary. So those 15 nights caused you to go over 50 for the gold upgrade.

My CC anniversary is in February every year, so if I ever end up with enough nights for a higher tier, it happens much later in the year.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Jan 6, 2015)

I guess we shall see in a couple of weeks what will happen. However, it seems silly to downgrade me a few months after upgrading me, sending me all that literature about how I've achieved this status and all its glorious benefits, blah, blah, blah. I think the mailer in itself, the production cost must be in the $10 range or more. Why bother for them only to downgrade me. Not saying those are not the rules, just saying I don't understand how I was pushed into that level and what they are going to do to keep me there. SPG has done as much for me as long as my spending level was a certain degree...even when I have not paid for a single night in their properties. Not even a TS stay.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 6, 2015)

SkyBlueWaters said:


> I guess we shall see in a couple of weeks what will happen. However, it seems silly to downgrade me a few months after upgrading me, sending me all that literature about how I've achieved this status and all its glorious benefits, blah, blah, blah. I think the mailer in itself, the production cost must be in the $10 range or more. Why bother for them only to downgrade me. Not saying those are not the rules, just saying I don't understand how I was pushed into that level and what they are going to do to keep me there. SPG has done as much for me as long as my spending level was a certain degree...even when I have not paid for a single night in their properties. Not even a TS stay.



You won't get downgraded. When you reach a status, that new status is good until February one full year following when you obtain the status. So your gold status is good until February 2016. The card you should have also received will show it. You just won't get any rollover nights. That is all fasttr was pointing out.


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 6, 2015)

SkyBlueWaters said:


> I guess we shall see in a couple of weeks what will happen. However, it seems silly to downgrade me a few months after upgrading me, sending me all that literature about how I've achieved this status and all its glorious benefits, blah, blah, blah. I think the mailer in itself, the production cost must be in the $10 range or more. Why bother for them only to downgrade me. Not saying those are not the rules, just saying I don't understand how I was pushed into that level and what they are going to do to keep me there. SPG has done as much for me as long as my spending level was a certain degree...even when I have not paid for a single night in their properties. Not even a TS stay.



I don't think there is question that you will remain Gold....I agree, you will have that throughout 2015.  It was your thought about being close to Platinum that made me think you were misreading the confusing headers and nights data that we all have to endure during January each year.


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 11, 2015)

It appears they have now rolled things over to the 2015 data, but I am hoping they still need to add the 2014 Rollover nights into the equation, as I had some (per the calc method listed earlier in this thread), but it is currently showing 0.  

If others report they are seeing a correct rollover amount, I'll call, otherwise I'll give them a few days in hopes they will appear.  Luckily, as per SueDonJ's advice, I did take a screen shot of the ending 2014 data to support my argument, If indeed I need to make it.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 11, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> It appears they have now rolled things over to the 2015 data, but I am hoping they still need to add the 2014 Rollover nights into the equation, as I had some (per the calc method listed earlier in this thread), but it is currently showing 0.
> 
> If others report they are seeing a correct rollover amount, I'll call, otherwise I'll give them a few days in hopes they will appear.  Luckily, as per SueDonJ's advice, I did take a screen shot of the ending 2014 data to support my argument, If indeed I need to make it.



Mine is the same, 2014 data has been pulled but Rollover Nights aren't posted yet.  The only Elite Nights counted yet for 2015 in my account are from the credit card.  If anyone has had stays since 1/1/15, are your Elite Night credits showing?


----------



## Southdown13 (Jan 11, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> Mine is the same, 2014 data has been pulled but Rollover Nights aren't posted yet.  The only Elite Nights counted yet for 2015 in my account are from the credit card.  If anyone has had stays since 1/1/15, are your Elite Night credits showing?



My two elite nights (Jan 1 & 2) posted today for a MKO week 52 stay. However, it wasn’t added to the Lifetime Status to reach Platinum.  I will wait a while to see if there is an adjustment.


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 11, 2015)

Update.....I had to go back into my MR account to look at something else, and now my 2014 Rollover nights are showing, so it appears that for my account, the transition from 2014 to 2015 has completed...and more importantly, it was done correctly.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 11, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> Update.....I had to go back into my MR account to look at something else, and now my 2014 Rollover nights are showing, so it appears that for my account, the transition from 2014 to 2015 has completed...and more importantly, it was done correctly.



Same here. Rollover nights are showing. So that temporary upgrade to Gold I got had not effect on rollover.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 11, 2015)

mdurette said:


> Hum....they renewed my Gold a couple months ago for 2015 without hitting the threshold they set.   I just logged in and saw this:
> 
> 2015 Nights Detail
> 12 nights needed to renew Gold elite level
> ...




WOW.....I really liked the look of last years end vs. what I am starting off with this year....Arg    I really wish Marriott had more TS in the Northeast!

2015 Nights Detail
49 nights needed to renew Gold elite level
74 nights needed to achieve Platinum level
Nights stayed0
Bonus nights1
Promotional:0
Rewards Credit Card:1
Rewarding Events:0
2014 rollover:0


----------



## mdurette (Jan 11, 2015)

mdurette said:


> WOW.....I really liked the look of last years end vs. what I am starting off with this year....Arg    I really wish Marriott had more TS in the Northeast!
> 
> 2015 Nights Detail
> 49 nights needed to renew Gold elite level
> ...



At least they did give me gold for this year.....


----------



## MALC9990 (Jan 12, 2015)

Looks like Marriott Rewards have move more quickly this year to reset my account - now showing zero nights this year with Plat status renewed - only 57 more nights to get to Lifetime plat !!

No rollover nights - with 31 nights rolling over from 2013 to 2014 it was always going to be a challenge to get any rollovers for 2015.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 12, 2015)

MALC9990 said:


> Looks like Marriott Rewards have move more quickly this year to reset my account - now showing zero nights this year with Plat status renewed - only 57 more nights to get to Lifetime plat !!
> 
> No rollover nights - with 31 nights rolling over from 2013 to 2014 it was always going to be a challenge to get any rollovers for 2015.


I do hope you are correct Malcolm, as mine is now showing zero nights this year with Plat status renewed, although I fell a few nights short of the 75 needed.
And for me, only 39 more nights to get to Lifetime Gold !!


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 12, 2015)

We're all set with Plat status and 16 Rollover Nights, and 100 Nights to go for Lifetime Plat.  I'm glad to see that the accounting issues some of us experienced during Oct-Nov didn't have a lingering effect on year-end, and also glad that this year they finished up the year-end a week ahead of last year.  I don't know if it's more them or us who are getting used to this system finally.  

A few refreshers so you don't have to search back through this and other threads -

Post #1 in this thread has the equation to figure out your account.

Lifetime Status requirements are:
Silver - 250 Elite Nights and 1.2 million MRP
Gold - 500 Elite Nights and 1.6 million MRP
Platinum - 750 Elite Nights and 2 million MRP


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 12, 2015)

bazzap said:


> I do hope you are correct Malcolm, as mine is now showing zero nights this year with Plat status renewed, although I fell a few nights short of the 75 needed.
> And for me, only 39 more nights to get to Lifetime Gold !!



I think they are still carrying 2014 status in the accounts. Unless you renewed in 2014. Status is technically valid through February 2015, so I would expect the online status to reflect that and they would updated it sometime in February.

My wife was Platinum in 2014 (through February 2015), she did not renew and did not have enough nights for gold. Her online account still shows Platinum. I suspect they will drop her to gold when the time comes.


----------



## pafort (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello everyone, 
I'm sorry for the bad English (use google traslator).
In the last 2 years I was platinum.
This year I made only 32 nights (no rollover).
I will be downgraded to gold. Patience.
I'm already working to trace the platinum,  because gold level is really ridiculous.

For five years (consciously) I owned an Amex Platinum. Amex Platinum granted to members Starwood Preferred Guest status GOLD, as well as to members HHonors HHonors GOLD (for one year only).
Every year I owned the amex platinum, SPG has always presented the status GOLD. Always unconsciously, not I renewed card amex platinum, and I was now resigned to losing the level of GOLD SPG, and instead I was surprised to receive the lifetime GOLD. I was GOLD consecutively for five years, and this allowed the achievement of the lifetime.

I believe that MR has greatly lowered the threshold to become Platinum for life, and with time, I think that the majority of members will reach the Platinum level. Consequently, many privileges now no longer be granted: Internet already, from 2015 will be free for all, breakfast is no longer given in all structures (AC in particular), many hotels are lacking Lounge, I find it increasingly difficult to obtain a late check out at 6PM (I is granted at most until 3PM.

There is a level Platinum Plus, but is granted by MR, not to those who generates more nights in a calendar year, but who spends more, for the same nights.

I hope that MR is thinking on a higher level (lifetime Diamonds, Platinum or Premier, however, such a level of 1500 nights, 5 million points), otherwise not much sense strive for a lifetime with little benefit


----------



## bazzap (Jan 12, 2015)

pafort
MR have certainly lowered the threshold to become Lifetime Platinum (I am not sure about "greatly" though), but I would be incredibly surprised if "the majority of members will reach the Platinum level" (at 750 Elite Nights and 2 million MRP)
dioxide45
You know how to burst my bubble! I guess time will tell on my status renewal.
I would obviously be happier retaining all the benefits of Platinum status, although in the last 12 months anyway almost all the most useful benefits I have received as Platinum I would have also received as Gold.
My totals are
72   2014 Nights 
461 Lifetime Nights
2,397,184 Lifetime Points


----------



## sparty (Jan 14, 2015)

*Marriot Rewards Release 2015 Status*

Just noticed Marriott officially released 2015 Elite Status info on Marriott.com.. 

Yahoo...


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 14, 2015)

Love those roll-over nights!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 14, 2015)

See this thread.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 14, 2015)

Uh.... I am a little confused.  I was at gold level, ended the year (2014) with 68 nights.  It is still showing gold but 0 nights instead of rolling over 18 nights.  What am I missing?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 14, 2015)

sptung said:


> Uh.... I am a little confused.  I was at gold level, ended the year (2014) with 68 nights.  It is still showing gold but 0 nights instead of rolling over 18 nights.  What am I missing?



Did you roll 18 or more nights over from 2013 in to 2014?


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 14, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Did you roll 18 or more nights over from 2013 in to 2014?



Don't remember but probably yes.


----------



## dualrated2 (Jan 15, 2015)

LAX Mom said:


> Love those roll-over nights!!



Me too. Had 47 of them from 2014.:whoopie:


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 15, 2015)

sptung said:


> Don't remember but probably yes.



If so, that would explain the no roll over nights in to 2015. You can roll over rollover nights again. See SueDonJ's calculation in the first post to determine how many rollover nights you should get in 2015.


----------



## alchook (Jan 15, 2015)

bazzap said:


> I do hope you are correct Malcolm, as mine is now showing zero nights this year with Plat status renewed, although I fell a few nights short of the 75 needed.
> And for me, only 39 more nights to get to Lifetime Gold !!



Mine is showing the same. Strangely, I only had 34 nights last year.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Jan 15, 2015)

It appears that mine was done correctly.

I continue to be Gold with 4 rollover nights.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 15, 2015)

Platinum
Congratulations! Your Platinum Elite status has been renewed.

Mine is correct as well.


----------

